# Indonesian Satay Recipe (Dutch style)



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

I was born in Holland and raised on things like this, and while I found a pretty good store bought satay marinade (from Asian Home Gourmet) to mimic the one I remember from Holland and much like the one my late dad, (a pro chef), used to make, I am still looking for a top notch recipe to make from scratch. Most of my dad's cookbooks were in either Dutch or German and I was unable to read either, even though I learned to speak the languages when I was younger. However, having been in Canada since 1954, I've lost most of my languages and my mother tongue is now English.

If anybody has ever travelled to Holland and had the opportunity to dine on a classic "Indonesian Rice Table" dinner while there, you will know the type of satay I am talking about. They can feature poultry, pork or beef, but the later two meats are the most common that I recall.

I make this to serve with Nasi Goering rice which is the ideal starch dish to accompany it and really enjoy it. If anybody has a marinade recipe to share that they believe is authentic, I'd be thrilled to be able to make it.

These satays were not as spicy as some of the other dishes traditionally served with the Rice Table menu, but often could have a nice bit of heat without ruining one's taste buds! A spicy peanut sauce is quite common to dip the meat into, but not essential.

I did find some recipes on line and will try out a blend of a couple of these recipes to test out them out, and I will use pork tenderloin to make the skewers with--if it measures up, I will post what I've learned. I've added a photo below of some I've made in the past using the packaged marinade from Asian Home Gourmet.

Thanks in advance!

Bill





  








Pork Satay.JPG




__
bill methatswho


__
Jul 5, 2013


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Bill.

If you still have any of your dad's recipe's then just pm it to me and I will translate it for you.

The marinade I use for Satay:

sweet soy (kecap manis), sometimes mixed with some other soy, finely chopped garlic and ginger, lemon juice, chili paste (or just finely chopped chili's).

I normally use the left over marinade as a base for my satay sauce.

Bit of my background:

I was born and raised in Holland, my dad was born in Indonesia and we basically grew up eating a lot of Indonesian dishes.

Oh, and this is a pretty good website:http://www.asiancook.eu/indonesian


----------



## bill methatswho (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Butzy!

No I no longer have any of his recipes or cookbooks, but appreciate the offer to translate. The recipe I tested yesterday was pretty good, and did include, ginger, garlic, lemon juice (I could not find any lemon grass locally), and I used Sambal Olek as the chilli paste. I used regular soy and added brown sugar to act as a substitute for the kecap manis. I was also supposed to use some nuts in this recipe but I did not as my wife did not the idea of peanuts, and we did not have any of the candle nuts they called for, so I added some sesame seed paste instead, and that helped to thicken it and stick to the satays better.

I'll check out that web site you recommend as well---thanks!


----------

